# anyone tried "scheduled awakening" or familiar w/it??



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm tired. last night Aidan woke every 20-30 min to nurse which meant i had to wake up and switch sides w/him every 20-30 min. did i mention that i'm tired??

regardless, i'm ready (needing) to do something, or, i will lose my mind.

i'm too tired to remove him w/the PPO (Pantley Pull Off), and i'm too tired to try to get him to sleep other than nursing as w/the Gordon method.

i do NOT want to wean, nor do i want to remove him from the fam ily bed. i would just LOVE to be able to sleep in 2hr bursts. i feel that i'm not asking for much.

http://www.pediatrics.org/cgi/conten...e2=tf_ipsecsha basically i will wake him up before he wakes, which, eventually, will cause him to *wait* to be woken. and MAYBE, i can get a 2 hr stretch. (boy, bringing a newborn into the family will be easy w/my sleep experience!!)

anyhow, i need help w/the logistics. i want to....gulp....wake him up every 30 min. there is NO way i'll be able to wake up and reset the alarm that many times w/o throwing it out the window. and snooze doesn't give me that long (does it?)

what to do??

i need some ideas!!

tia
amy

p.s. i wanted to add, that this will NOT pass. he's been waking every 40 min (approx) since he was about 7 months old--he is now 15 months old. chiropractor did not help.


----------



## MamaPippi (Apr 24, 2003)

If you want to wake up every 30 minutes, maybe a wind-up kitchen timer? Cheap. loud, easy to set.

Good luck! I'll be interested to hear how this goes.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

what a good idea!

we have an old kitchen timer and when it goes off, it goes bin... (it doesn't even finish the bing.) i forgot that timers don't usually sound like that!

the last couple of nights have been good, 2hr stretches, but so far he has woken up twice in the past 2 hrs, and due any time for another awakening







:

i will keep you updated!
amy


----------



## milkymama (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow you must be sooooo tired mama. just sending a big hug







to you.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

When DS was 4 months or so, he was still waking several times per night. His bedtime was around 7 then. I started waking him at 10pm to change and nurse and then would put him back down. I was hoping that waking and nursing him before I retired for the night, would possibly give me a couple of hours of sleep before he woke up again. He is the king of the "mommy just dropped off" waking!!!









This was the only intentional waking I did but after a couple of months, I realize he was sleeping through to 4 or 5 o clock pretty regularly. When we moved to our new home when he was about 7 months old, DH and I had a little celebration one evening after DS went to bed for the night. We shared a bottle of wine and I decided not to wake DS and nurse because I'd been drinking. I figured he'd wake me in a couple of hours or so. He never did... he went right on sleeping through to 5am?! We went ahead and stopped doing the 10pm waking and I kept thinking that I should have stopped it sooner!









I read about the schedule wakings during the time this was going on and started to realize that perhaps this is what helped us?? I don't know but it does seem like perhaps... not sure how it will work with a toddler but I'd love to keep tabs on your situation!

That said, DS still nightwakes to this day. After a couple of months of the sleeping through, he battled a tough bout of sep anxiety and was up a lot. He still nighwakes but compared to a lot of kids, it's pretty manageable most nights.

best of luck!

Em


----------



## CarolinaS (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi there, Kundalini-Mama.

I just read your post and I'm in the "waking every 40 minutes" for about three months now. I'm wondering if you tried the scheduled awakenings and how it went..

I know it's been a long time, but I would like some long term perspective 

Any advices?

Thanks!


----------

